# General > Sport >  Wick and District Summer Pool League

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick and District Summer Pool League*


Sinclair Bay, Bayview, Camps2 and Queens2  have all secured their places in the Wick  District Summer Pool League semi final play-offs .   Steve Atkins Bayview side won the Lybster derby match 7-3 against their rivals Commercial and occupy second place in the league table.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

